# Laptop Problem mit Two Point Hospital



## NForcer (23. November 2018)

Hallo PCGH Gemeinde..

ich habe hier ein ziemliches Problem, bei dem ich nicht weiter komme.

Hab hier nen Acer Predator G9-791 Laptop zu stehen. Dieser hat eine integrierte Intel Grafikeinheit HD530 und die nVidia 980M

Darauf sind Spiele spielbar, alles kein Problem, bis auf Two Point Hospital. Das Spiel startet, aber es kommt nur ein weißer Bildschirm, mehr nicht (Spiel lädt sich aber sogar in den RAM).
Ich hab versucht TPH in den nVidia Einstellungen (über 3D- Einstellungen verwalten) und dort über "Programmeinstellungen" manuell zuzuweisen, aber kann hier komischerweise nicht die nVidia GPU anwählen.
Der verharrt nur auf die integrierte Grafiklösung. Und auch wenn ich TPH da wieder rausnehmen, um das über die globalen Einstellungen laufen zu lassen, funzt der Start des Spieles nicht.

Interessant wurde es aber erst, als ich dann im Geräte Manager mal versucht habe die Intel HD530 zu deaktivieren.. Dann schaltet das Bild um... und darauf hin kann man aber leider nicht mehr die nVidia Systemsteuerung
aufrufen.. weil alles irgendwie miteinander verkoppelt ist, was auch immer das soll.. Aber damit hatte der Start von TPH plötzlich funktioniert. Nur läuft das Spiel damit dann so ULTRALANGSAM, wo man sich fragt, wie das sein
kann. Als würde hier dann wieder mit der INTEL HD530 das Spiel gestartet werden, obwohl dies ja deaktiviert wurde. 

Das bringt einem echt zum verzweifeln. Sobald ich die HD530 wieder aktiviere, damit der Bildschirm wieder korrekt läuft, funzt das Spiel dann wieder nicht. 

Betriebssystem ist Windows 10 Home (nicht die N Version) 64 Bit und die Grafikkartentreiber sind aktuell

Hat jemand Ideen oder so? Leider läßt sich die Intel Grafikeinheit im Bios nicht abschalten. Irgendwie sind integrierte Grafiklösungen echt Mist.



Noch als Hinweis: 
Deaktiviere ich aber die nVidia 980M im Gerätemanager läuft das Spiel auch.. Und sogar flüßiger (aber nicht perfekt), aber das kann doch nicht sein, daß ich das dann nur so machen kann, denn ich möchte schon die nVidia Karte nutzen um es am flüßigsten darzustellen,


----------



## iTzZent (24. November 2018)

Die Intel GPU darfst du nicht deaktivieren, denn die wird benötigt, um das Signal der 980M auf das Display zu bringen.

TPH ist richtig installiert und auch up2date ?

Ich spiele es auch recht intensiv mit meinem GT73VR, aber da gibts auch kein Optimus welches für Probleme sorgen könnte


----------



## NForcer (24. November 2018)

Naja, ich muß die Grafikeinheit abschalten, damit TPH überhaupt startet, daß ist ja das kuriose daran. Sind beide aktiv, wie sie es sein sollten und auch bei anderen Spielen funzt, passiert bei TPH nur der Start des Programmes inkl. weißer Bildschirmfensteranzeige, mehr aber auch nicht.

Da TPH von Steam kommt, ist es in der Regel ja automatisch up2date (hatte auch mehrmals installiert).

Ich verstehe nur halt den Aspekt nicht, daß das überhaupt nicht funktioniert, wenn eben beide Grafikkarten aktiv sind.


----------



## iTzZent (25. November 2018)

Ja, das ist schon komisch....

Installiere mal den Intel Treiber neu, reboote und installiere dann den Nvidia Treiber neu.

Ggf. einfach mal die Entwickler im Steam Forum anschreiben. Die reagieren eigentlich auch recht schnell Two Point Hospital Bug Reports :: Steam Community


----------



## NForcer (25. November 2018)

Ich konnte das Problem lösen.. Es war in der Tat der Treiber der Intel HD530. Ich hab einen doch noch aktuelleren gefunden, als den, den ich hatte. 

Installiert und nVidia Grafikkarte im Gerätemanager wieder aktiviert und schon funzt es auch so.


----------



## iTzZent (25. November 2018)

ja, das leidige Optimus Problem... aber das lässt sich eigentlich immer durch eine frische Treiberinstallation beheben.

Nun viel Spass bei dem würdigen Nachfolger von Theme Hospital. Leider mit englischer Sprachausgabe, aber dennoch sehr lustig.


----------

